# Your Favorite Canadian Skylines 2017/2018



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

New thread, new poll but the same format with three more cities added. 

You can pick as many cities as you want.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Metrotown, Burnaby 

Burnaby a city of over 350,000 is right next to its bigger sister Vancouver.

20170428_155712 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170428_155841 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

Edmonton









Source: http://www.stockaerialphotos.com/media/e3ffbd0b-20bc-428e-8d97-95aa0a6f4bb9-downtown-edmonton


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More Metrotown, Burnaby

IMG_8670 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170216_074223 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

New Westminster, a city of 71,000 is also a member of the Greater Vancouver Regional District.

New Westminster Skyline by Tim Kuelker, on Flickr

One Tin Soldier Rides Away by Clayton Perry, on Flickr

New Westminster Skyline by Ian, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

North Vancouver, a small mountain and seaside city with over 150,000 is only a bridge away from downtown Vancouver.

Waterfront by forester401, on Flickr

Waterfront by forester401, on Flickr

Condos by forester401, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Regina, the capital of Saskatchewan has an impressive skyline for its size. (just under 300,000 people)

Saskatchewan, Canada by Gord Weisflock, on Flickr

Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr

Downtown Regina by Kelly Feldcamp, on Flickr

Regina Skyline from 110 km/hr by Sage Hnateshen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Saskatoon, with a population just over 300,000 is the largest city of Saskatchewan, it is also my favorite city in the Prairie. It doesn't have as many and glistering office towers as in Regina but its a prettier city with the beautiful South Saskatchewan River running through its clean city center.

Saskatoon Skyline by rileydeacon, on Flickr

Saskatoon skyline by dmoynihan39, on Flickr

Saskatoon SkyLine by Aaron O'Hearn, on Flickr

Saskatoon Blues @ Saskatoon Saskatchewan by Brian Krouskie, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Victoria, the capital of BC is small compare to Vancouver but its easily the prettiest city in Canada.

Victoria B.C (HDR) by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr

Victoria B.C Skyline by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr

Picturesque Victoria B.C (HDR) by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Toronto:*
Toronto Gets a Break by Jeff Bowen, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

:applause: Great! The new thread is up and running.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Burnaby (Brentwood):*
Brentwood Skyline by Orion Alexis, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Brentwood is still behind Metrotown in term of the number of towers and height but it would change in a few years time when the Brentwood Center and the near by projects are completed. I personally prefer to live in Brentwood than Metrotown because while both are closed to the Skytrain stations, Brentwood has the advantage of the freeway is right at its door step.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver, the downtown of the Lower Mainland and also the largest city on the west coast with a population close to 3 millions.

IMG_2806 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2808 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2812 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Montréal:*

IMG_0544 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr


----------



## Jaborandi (Nov 19, 2006)

Yellow Fever said:


> Victoria, the capital of BC is small compare to Vancouver but its easily the prettiest city in Canada.


Prettier than Quebec City? I think not.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*New Westminster, BC:*
new westminster skyline by danna § curious tangles, on Flickr


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

Edmonton
Blue Hour Edmonton by Judi.Gale, on Flickr


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

Edmonton
Edmonton Cityscape in HDR by Judi.Gale, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Jaborandi said:


> Prettier than Quebec City? I think not.


Thats only my opinion, you can have yours, case closed.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kelowna

Kelowna Skyline by Blago Jr Hristovski, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Winnipeg

downtown by Adrian, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancity

IMG_3581 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3587 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3588 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Victoria

Victoria Pano by Alain De Loor, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kamloops, BC

Untitled by MEMORIES IN TIME, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nanaimo,BC

Nanaimo Skyline of a Misty Morning by robinb44, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Raincity

Vancouver, BC by Rosey-Noelle, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Nanaimo looks like another Victoria in the making.


----------



## george_costanza (Jan 18, 2017)

^^^British Columbia has many beautiful skylines, set in spectacular natural backdrops. Even the smaller towns have high rises to give them a nice cityscape.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

isaidso said:


> Nanaimo looks like another Victoria in the making.


Nanaimo has the potential to become a city even bigger than Victoria. Being in the mid way between the capital and the northern region of the island and only 2 hours ferry ride from metro Vancouver really has the advantage and its also a pretty city with nice harbor and water front.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Yellow Fever said:


> Nanaimo has the potential to become a city even bigger than Victoria. Being in the mid way between the capital and the northern region of the island and only 2 hours ferry ride from metro Vancouver really has the advantage and its also a pretty city with nice harbor and water front.


Good to hear. Victoria sounds so colonial any way. And who doesn't love nanaimo bars?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, everybody loves nanaimo bars.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Toronto, ON*


Aura building and its friends by Worrawat Engchuan, on Flickr


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

Edmonton

Edmonton by Darren Pysmmeny, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Yellow Fever said:


> Vancouver, the downtown of the Lower Mainland and also the largest city on the west coast with a population close to 3 millions.
> 
> IMG_2806 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
> 
> kr


with all respect, I prefer heavy concrete building instead of boring glassy buildings 
something like this


Momo1435 said:


> 06/14
> 
> 
> IMG_0977 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Montreal*









https://www.instagram.com/p/BWOMDuQHGaZ/?tagged=champlainbridge









https://www.instagram.com/p/BWT9mHxA-QW/?taken-by=turpinfelix









https://www.instagram.com/p/BWWDu5bhtxv/?taken-by=ouramdream


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Zaz965 said:


> with all respect, I prefer heavy concrete building instead of boring glassy buildings
> something like this




More boring glassy buildings for you.


Metrotown, Burnaby

Looking East, Vancouver, BC by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Yellow Fever said:


> Metrotown, Burnaby


This reminds me . . . . I should thank you for introducing me to the Burnaby skyline, Yellow Fever. It's such a good skyline! To think that I never knew it existed!

Metrotown from Deer Lake by D70, on Flickr


----------



## Bahromovies (Dec 26, 2016)

Toronto City Views


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

An old image of Metrotown Burnaby from a different vintage point.









Source..http://www.stockaerialphotos.com/-/...fe0-ba4a-58b2ceedd5ea-new-westminster-skyline


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok, its official, the second tallest building in metro Vancouver region will be in Surrey, the Surrey Education Center Tower will rise up to 625 ft, its only 20 ft shorter than Shangri La but 9 ft taller than the Trump and its not a condo or hotel.










https://urbansurrey.files.wordpress.com/2017/08/iqr6oqu.jpg?w=748


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

That's terrific news. Does Surrey have a downtown or plans to build one? Are there height limits in Surrey?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Calgary:*
Calgary Skyline 2017 Canada Day by John Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

isaidso said:


> That's terrific news. Does Surrey have a downtown or plans to build one? Are there height limits in Surrey?











https://www.google.ca/search?q=Surr...sAQIJQ&biw=1366&bih=662#imgrc=4LzRK0yNK6tXsM:

This is the current skyline of Surrey downtown, the tall building under construction will become the tallest tower (over 160m) between Calgary and Burnaby once its finished but in a few years time,it will give that title to the approved Surrey Education Center which will be almost 100 feet taller.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

New Westminster, the smallest city in the metro region also has an aggressive plan to transform its current skyline into a modern one.



















Two towers have been proposed to be built in its river front, one is 581 feet and the shorter one will be almost 500 ft'.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

isaidso said:


> Are there height limits in Surrey?


No, few years ago there was even a rumor to have a supertall over 1,000 ft built in Surrey city center.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

^^ Well, that would've been exciting!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Yellow Fever said:


> No, few years ago there was even a rumor to have a supertall over 1,000 ft built in Surrey city center.


If Vancouver won't budge on its current regulations other cities in the Lower Mainland should take the lead. After Stantec in Edmonton goes up there will be 4 other cities in Canada with taller buildings than Vancouver.

In 6-7 years it might be Toronto, Edmonton, Quebec City, Calgary, Niagara Falls, Mississauga, Montreal, Ottawa, and then Vancouver.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

If my prediction is right, Surrey will be the center of the Lower Mainland in the future in term of the pop, land area (it already is) and the tallest buildings.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Mississauga:*

Summer Days, Summer Haze by Jeff Bowen, on Flickr


----------



## Stringpicker (Mar 19, 2011)

A Chicagoan said:


> *Mississauga:*
> 
> Summer Days, Summer Haze by Jeff Bowen, on Flickr


Sorry to contradict your post but the photo above is of the Humber Bay shoreline in Toronto, not Mississauga. The photo below shows Humber Bay condos in the foreground and the Mississauga skyline in the background.









https://www.skyscraperpage.com/forum/showthread.php?t=207087&page=22


----------



## Stringpicker (Mar 19, 2011)

^^








https://www.thestar.com/life/homes/2012/01/05/lago_takes_full_advantage_of_lake_ontario_views.html

The Lago Tower (above) which is featured in the initial Humber Bay photo was not
yet built when the Humber Bay foreground, Mississauga skyline background shot was taken.

All that said, both the Humber Bay area in Toronto and Mississauga are developing impressive skylines IMHO.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Downtown Toronto, Thunder Bay, and Mississauga *:cheers:


CN Tower Toronto by SebastienToulouse, on Flickr


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

You can't see downtown in that picture, nor can you see Thunder Bay. Unless you mean Humber Bay? :lol:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

It makes me ponder what the western edge of downtown would be these days. The boundaries in all directions shift from time to time. Some people say that downtown's western edge is Spadina, some say Bathurst, while I'd argue that Liberty Village (depicted in that shot) could be viewed as the western edge.

From Liberty Village heading east down King West it's starting to feel very built up and connected all the way to the CBD. JuanPaulo is sort of right except for the Thunder Bay part.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Montreal

Took this pic during my visit to Montreal.

20170726_131939 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

isaidso said:


> It makes me ponder what the western edge of downtown would be these days. The boundaries in all directions shift from time to time. Some people say that downtown's western edge is Spadina, some say Bathurst, while I'd argue that Liberty Village (depicted in that shot) could be viewed as the western edge.
> 
> From Liberty Village heading east down King West it's starting to feel very built up and connected all the way to the CBD. JuanPaulo is sort of right except for the Thunder Bay part.


For me, I tend to use terms like downtown and CBD in a very limited way compared to the other terms like inner city, or city center or core. In Toronto's case i'd describe the former as including no more than between Shelburne and Spadina on an east-west basis. What you describe is what I'd probably call he city centre or core, while I'd describe a good 2/3 of the former pre-merger city as being inner city. 

A downtown to me has to be more than a dense residential area or trendy district, and has to be a shared areas used as much or more by visitors from outside the area as it is by local residents. Half (or more) of the people in the area during a given day would be there to access to jobs, shopping, institutions or other amenities. Places on the edge of downtown that become very dense due to their proximity to downtown would not be included until their use changes no matter how built up they look. Now this isn't on a block by block basis of course as there will always be enclaves within the larger area that are exceptions to the rule. You may have a few streets or blocks within a downtown that are mainly the domain of immediate locals, but only if they're mostly surrounded by areas that qualify rather than just adjacent to them.

Perhaps a larger area in central Toronto displays these characteristics than I realise. But that's the impression that I've gotten.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

^^ I use the term downtown and core interchangeably. Inner city would be more expansive. 



Nouvellecosse said:


> Perhaps a larger area in central Toronto displays these characteristics than I realise. But that's the impression that I've gotten.


That's the crux of it. The city is changing so quickly that what was once definitely not downtown is starting to take on traits of the downtown. Liberty Village on the west and the East Bayfront/Distillery District on the east both seem to be evolving into extensions of the downtown. People live there, commute to work there, and tourists head there as destinations to shop/look around. What's in between them and the CBD is filling in at the same time.

It might take 10+ years for them to integrate fully but one can feel it heading that way.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Toronto*









Courtesy of CTV


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Stringpicker said:


> Sorry to contradict your post but the photo above is of the Humber Bay shoreline in Toronto, not Mississauga. The photo below shows Humber Bay condos in the foreground and the Mississauga skyline in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the correction! I had thought that didn't look like Mississauga and more like western Toronto, and had scoured through the photo's Flickr page, which consistently claimed the photo was of Mississauga.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Don't worry about it, you do great in this thread. kay:


----------



## superlame (Jul 22, 2017)

You met me at a very strange time in my life.. by Roof Topper, on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Toronto not only the best skyline in Canada, but also top 3 skyline in N. America, Vancouver has best highrise skyline in NA. 
1. Toronto
2. Calgary
3. Vancouver


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Winnipeg, Manitoba*









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Montreal, QC*


Rooftops by Jenny Luu, on Flickr


----------



## shakman (Sep 16, 2003)

superlame said:


> You met me at a very strange time in my life.. by Roof Topper, on Flickr


Where is this pic taken from?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

shakman said:


> Where is this pic taken from?


Judging by the location and the roof line it looks like Pinnacle Condos on Adelaide Street, Toronto.









Courtesy of steveve


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Toronto*
Rising over my shoulder by Greg David, on Flickr


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

Edmonton’s skyline

Edmonton, Alberta by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

Edmonton’s University of Alberta skyline on the opposite side of the river.

Edmonton, Alberta by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Montreal, QC*


Montreal by dan ye, on Flickr


Montreal by dan ye, on Flickr


Montreal by dan ye, on Flickr


Montreal by dan ye, on Flickr


----------



## superlame (Jul 22, 2017)

We lift our voices by Dustin William, on Flickr


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

Edmonton Panoramic by Joe Chowaniec, on Flickr

Edmonton Skyline by Tandareanu, on Flickr


----------



## george_costanza (Jan 18, 2017)

^^^Edmonton and Calgary have impressive skylines when you consider their metro populations only have around 1.3 million people respectively.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Vancouver, BC*


IMGP0078cmX Vancouver.BC.ca by Ranong Payakapan, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Toronto:




elliot said:


> "Photo render" from the T.O. compilation thread of a new Yorkville project.
> 
> A 3 block wide slice of downtown from Bloor looking south (but missing the super tall One Bloor u/c).
> 
> ...


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Montreal, QC*


Canada juin 2017 by Imag'in Alpes, on Flickr


----------



## superlame (Jul 22, 2017)

Toronto by Sebastien Le Calvez, on Flickr


----------



## enrigue8 (Jun 14, 2013)

See the incredible change of the Toronto skyline.
You will its past,its present and its future.
You want to see the city at different time in history?
Then watch this extraordinary documentary.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Toronto, ON*


2017-10-01 - Luxury Real Estate-35 by LuxuryRealEstate Events, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

October Skyline by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ Nice nightime shot...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver At Dusk by Conrad Olson, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

A nice find by Chris!




christos-greece said:


> _RPB6600 by Randy Barba, on Flickr




Also I love this photo of the Toronto Harbourfront, at the foot of Yonge Street:











https://www.reddit.com/r/toronto/comments/76dzzz/the_foot_of_yonge/


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

Edmonton, Meet Sky by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock (Jun 18, 2016)

Toronto and Calgary are my favorites. But its hard for me to keep interest in most of the skylines knowing many of them have height restrictions giving most of the skylines a plateau effect other than Toronto. Regardless, Calgary, Edmonton and Vancouver have amazing skylines


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm loving Edmonton's new shiny arena in the centre foreground of that photo.


----------



## globeman (Nov 25, 2013)

Vancity

Vancouver Skyline from Stanley Park by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

^^ Edmonton no longer has height restrictions. The proposed 280m tall Alldritt Tower will show up somewhere on the left side of the image if it gets built.


----------



## superlame (Jul 22, 2017)

AirNorm MR-44 by Norm Li, on Flickr

AirNorm-171003-09151 by Norm Li, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Can't wait to see how the east end of downtown Toronto and the Portlands builds out.


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

For a moment I thought this was an image of Calgary.









Source: http://www.yourtruhome.com/edmonton-condos/t5h_0a8-gates-on-117th


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Edmond, one of the 4 urban centers in Burnaby, the other three are Metrotown, Brentwood and Lougheed.

IMG_8042 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8043 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Toronto looking northwest from Corktown*









Courtesy of Razz


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Saint John, New Brunswick*









Courtesy of the Port of Saint John


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Winnipeg, Manitoba*
































































http://www.danharperphotography.com


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Halifax, Nova Scotia*









Source Twitter:
https://twitter.com/hannahgracepics/status/915340701340225538


----------



## superlame (Jul 22, 2017)

Toronto skyline by Siriane Davet, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

And another nice sunset in Toronto....










photo by Jewish_Sports_Legend (Toronto Reddit)
https://i.imgur.com/SuRsJRD.jpg


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

A nice sunset shot of Toronto from the Toronto Islands....





superlame said:


> [/url]
> Toronto II by Kuba Kłopotowski, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Metrotown, Burnaby

Burnaby Skyline. by yeahwotever, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

I haven't been on here in a while. Looking forward to seeing your new Metrotown photos, Yellow Fever! I expect a lot has happened there since August.


----------



## Yohja (Feb 22, 2014)

https://www.instagram.com/p/Be1nM0fH3y_/?taken-by=jyclal


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Brentwood, Burnaby

20180218_141124 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

Those two buildings resemble the WTC given the location they are in!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

MikadoPhotos-0191.jpg by Dauragon Mikado, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cluster in south Vancouver, far from downtown.

20180225_101628 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Suburban skylines in metro Vancouver

DSC05100 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

New West, short for now but soon there will be two 53 and 43 stories towers on the skyline.

DSC04638 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

Edmonton

Forestmonton by Kurt Bauschardt, on Flickr


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

Edmonton skyline photos

1
Sunday March 11, 2018 by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

2
Sunday March 11, 2018 by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

3
Sunday March 11, 2018 by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

4
Sunday March 11, 2018 by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Looking great!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Looks like Edmonton's not going to let Calgary pass it without a fight.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Halifax, Nova Scotia*

Not a good skyline shot but an atypical view. Northwest Arm, Dalhousie University (where the blue building is), and downtown hidden behind Citadel Hill on the upper left.


Source


----------



## Modestas Gailius (Jun 20, 2017)

Vancouver has it all , a neat skyline with beautiful sceneries. Dont care if Toronto is bigger and taller .


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

Edmonton

E-Town by Kurt Bauschardt, on Flickr


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

I think Montreal's skyline is just gorgeous. And the new constructions have improved the skyline. All it needs is a new tallest and it would be one of the top in North America imo. Definitely my favorite Canadian skyline


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Edmonton*


The City Lights in Spring by glen.bowe, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Montreal*


IMG_5147 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

IMG_5151 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Halifax*

Halifax by L K, on Flickr









Courtesy of the Toronto Star


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Toronto*









Courtesy of the Times-Colonist


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

City of Rain

Deep in the Jungle &#55356;&#57139;&#55356;&#57314; Vancouver, BC by SeaSide Signs ~ Vancouver, Canada, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Who needs Vancouver, enter Metrotown, Burnaby
*
Terminal City �� West Vancouver, BC by SeaSide Signs ~ Vancouver, Canada, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

^^ Impressive for a suburb! :yes:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ Impressive for a suburb! :yes:


Metrotown would be nothing compare with Brentwood in 5 years time, the tallest towers will be all in Brentwood, Vancouver and its dumb height restriction can kiss my ass.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Some shots of Toronto:








christos-greece said:


> Toronto by Karina, on Flickr
> 
> Yonge-Dundas square by Karina, on Flickr
> 
> ...






christos-greece said:


> Toronto by Jack, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Toronto by Jack, on Flickr
> ...



and lastly, a couple of shots looking south from downtown into Lake Ontario:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

New and Old by Steve, on Flickr


For those who is confused with streetcar and LRT, this is streetcar but if it runs on its own track/lane and doesn't mixed with other traffic, then it'd be called LRT.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ Yeah, it is just a traditional streetcar line on King Street. Toronto didn't get rid of their streetcar/tram lines back in the 50's, so we enjoy this gentle yet efficient method of public transportation to this day. 
Some of the lines like Harbourfront and Spadina have been converted to LRT by giving a dedicated lane of tracks to the streetcars.

A shot from my balcony downtown in Toronto:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

You're getting hemmed in.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taller said:


> ^^ Yeah, it is just a traditional streetcar line on King Street. Toronto didn't get rid of their streetcar/tram lines back in the 50's, so we enjoy this gentle yet efficient method of public transportation to this day.
> Some of the lines like Harbourfront and Spadina have been converted to LRT by giving a dedicated lane of tracks to the streetcars.


Streetcars and the LRT cars can share the same model and size, so both could look very similar, the only difference is the the size of their motors, the LRT motor is bigger and more powerful since it is running quite a bit faster than its gentle twin.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ I guess the dedicated streetcar lines here like Spadina or Harbourfront are just regular streetcars because they use regular streetcars! 





isaidso said:


> You're getting hemmed in.


Indeed... I can't see the CN Tower anymore! 
This was the view 13 years ago:












and today:














13 years ago:














Today:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

You really have to pick your spot to get a good skyline view and even then it's usually not a sure thing. I have low rise town homes between me and the skyline so much of my view will remain the same. I might end up losing my view of the CN Tower though.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The best spot is probably on Toronto Island.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Well yes although one can't build there and those houses never go on sale. I believe the only way to become a resident is to inherit an island house. Houses can't be enlarged either. The Royal Canadian Yacht Club has a nice view.









Courtesy of pin


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

City of Rain

Coal Harbour Panorama by Hal S, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

YF's home

Vancouver by Bart McGuire, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Yaletown skyline at night.


Yaletown Night Panorama by Patrick Lundgren, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Winnipeg









https://instagram.fybz2-1.fna.fbcdn...826_248458892592379_6213562872551702528_n.jpg


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Some more Winnipeg








Josh Lavallee

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/39061577994/sizes/h/








Josh Lavallee

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/39061620424/sizes/l








Josh Lavallee

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/27992431569/sizes/h/








Josh Lavallee

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/39061575354/in/dateposted/








Josh Lavallee

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/25898856768/sizes/h/








Josh Lavallee









colby_spence
https://www.instagram.com/p/BjPwycpHcGt/?taken-by=colby_spence


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ The ball park looks fantastic right next to the office towers.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

^^ Impressive Winnipeg! :cheers:


*Vancouver, BC*


Vancouver by Michael Wåhlin, on Flickr


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

Edmonton

Edmonton July 6, 2018 by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

Edmonton July 6, 2018 by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr


----------



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

Nice to see Edmonton grow.

Not a skyline of the city, but a pretty great cluster in a neighbourhood north of the core (without Canada's new tallest now u/c):










Thx to Razz for the great shot.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ The new colourful mural looks great!


Sunset over the University of Toronto:












Photographer: Roland Zhu
https://www.instagram.com/rolandzzj/


----------



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

Stunning find TB ;-)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hongcouver

DSC04907 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sexy Montreal at night

20170727_174422 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I wonder if Montreal will contemplate decking over that highway and building a park.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

So, it would become a tunnel for the highway?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

It already turns into a tunnel as it ducks under the Palais des Congres. That photo suggests there's enough room in front of that building for a decent sized park and it would be flush with the streets on each side.

*Toronto - The Well*








Courtesy of agoraflaneur









Courtesy of Norm


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Winnipeg









Amanda Parker (@amandahoplock) on Instagram: • Looking up Portage Avenue


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Are there any condo towers planned for Winnipeg's downtown core?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I hope so; they need more people living right downtown. 
Nice photo, WpG_GuY!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

This is the newest condo and will be the tallest tower project in downtown Winnipeg, 42 floors and 142m tall.









https://static.seekingalpha.com/uploads/sa_presentations/40/11040/slides/14.jpg?1497634888


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The progress of the construction of the future new downtown in Metro Vancouver, Brentwood Center.

20180715_090953 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The City of North Vancouver.

A Bangin' Birthday &#55356;&#57222;&#55356;&#56808;&#55356;&#56806; Vancouver, BC by SeaSide Signs ~ Vancouver, Canada, on Flickr


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

isaidso said:


> Are there any condo towers planned for Winnipeg's downtown core?


In the past few years the following residential buildings have been constructed:
-*300 Assiniboine* (completed) http://300assiniboine.com/
-*Glasshouse* (completed) https://glasshousewinnipeg.com/
-*390 On The River* (U/C fall 2018 occupancy) https://390ontheriver.com/
-*True North Square 225 Carlton* (u/c fall 2019 occupancy) http://www.225carlton.ca/
-*300 Main* (u/c complete 2020/21) https://300main.ca/
-*True North Square La Grande Residance at Sutton Place hotel* (construction to start imminently) 

There has also been dozens of residential conversions of old waharehouses in the Exchange District, and some older stock highrises hotel/office buildings being converted to residential.

Waterfront drive continues to add residential units with dozens more planned in the coming years.

there is also over 2000 units planed for The Forks railside development https://www.railsideattheforks.com/.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Good to hear. Winnipeg's downtown will be fabulous if this keeps up. All it needs is a bigger resident population. With it will come more amenities, retail, restaurants, tourists, etc.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Toronto*

Here's lookin at ya by Greg David, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Pumped to hear about that new condo project in Winnipeg! kay:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Apparently there are a few downtown condo projects in the pipeline for Winnipeg.


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

isaidso said:


> Apparently there are a few downtown condo projects in the pipeline for Winnipeg.


A few of the Winnipeg highrises u/c and completed

-*225 Carlton* part of True North Square is a 25 storey mixed use 194 suite luxury apartment building u/c:



















-*390 On The River* is a 91 unit, 24 storey condo tower u/c




























-*Glasshouse*, 200 loft-style suites opened a couple years ago.



















-*300 Assiniboine* opened a few years ago is a 234 units rental complex.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancity

Blue Hour Skyline by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ That new tower adds good variation to the skyline! kay:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

They did a superb job with 225 Carlton.


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Edmonton









Twitter @DowntownJason


Calgary


Chadillaccc said:


> Calgary (2018.07.28) pano small by Spi11, on Flickr
> 
> Telus Sky (constr, 2018.07.28) a small by Spi11, on Flickr
> 
> Telus Sky (constr, 2018.07.28) h small by Spi11, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Toronto*









Courtesy of Jasonzed


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Winnipeg
Jason Benias (@photo_jay_bee) on Instagram: #hotairballoon #sundanceballoons #Winnipeg




































Construction should start soon on those vacant lots at The Forks, the development is called Railside https://www.railsideattheforks.com/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Random shots Winnipeg MB
by Matthew Bradbury
Winnipeg Goldeyes, Shaw Park








https://i.imgur.com/FVUt08j.jpg

Royal Canadian Mint, Winnipeg MB








https://i.imgur.com/GCE5yZh.jpg

Canadian Museum For Human Rights, Winnipeg MB








https://i.imgur.com/imhN7IY.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/GNJgGza.jpg

St. Boniface Cathedral, Winnipeg MB








https://i.imgur.com/IzyI3Am.jpg


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Edmonton 









YEG Blog (@yegblog) on Instagram: “Calm waters, bustling city ������♀ ... Photo by @lbourgeaul









YEG Blog (@yegblog) on Instagram Photo by @purehabibi


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancity, please ignore all those people.

Seabus view by Orion Alexis, on Flickr


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman (Nov 1, 2008)

Those new towers are doing wonders for Edmonton's skyline! Onwards and upwards! :cheers:
I've got to say, from what I've seen, Canada has some of the best-looking cities. Keep it up with the great pictures!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Regina

Saskatchewan, Canada by Gord Weisflock, on Flickr


----------



## Stan-nec (Aug 8, 2018)

Canadian skylines are kinda boring, but at least Vancouver is located in a nice natural setting.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

We are not big enough to have the Shanghai, NY or Moscow style skyline.


----------



## Stan-nec (Aug 8, 2018)

I was talking more about the nature of the building that create the skylines. Vancouver is pretty much cookie cutter condo towers. Toronto's buildings are overall uninspiring. Montreal's are quite dated.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

To each their own. Pound for pound the only countries that match Canada in the skyline department are Australia and the UAE.


----------



## Stan-nec (Aug 8, 2018)

Sure, although I hope at least Toronto will bring some nice designs to the table and will make its skyline stand out more.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Nice designs and standing out aren't always the same thing. There are lots of buildings around the world that stand out but their designs aren't what I'd call nice and are actually tacky and unrefined. There are also lots of nice designs that blend well with an existing skyline rather than stand out. Toronto has many of the second category, and is simply lacking in the first.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Stan-nec said:


> Toronto's buildings are overall uninspiring.


Interesting! Just out of curiousity, when you think of _"nice"_ or_ "inspiring"_ buildings, what are you looking for?




Hebrewtext said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*




ainvan said:



Toronto



AirNorm MR-75 by Norm Li, on Flickr



AirNorm MR-66 by Norm Li, on Flickr

Click to expand...




Taller said:



^^ Nice to see Hartford! 

Sunset over the University of Toronto:












Photographer: Roland Zhu
https://www.instagram.com/rolandzzj/

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Where else?

Leaving Vancouver by Steve Coyle, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Hogtown

A Time To Reflect by Paul Flynn, on Flickr

The Calm Before... by Paul Flynn, on Flickr

Skies Of Gold by Paul Flynn, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

RainCity, please ignore those ugly ships.

#6 Most Livable City by John McCrae, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I actually like the ships in these types of photos.. kind of gritty but feels right in a big port city. kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Thanks for deleting those annoying triple posts caused by our dumb old system. 

Yes, Vancouver harbour is very busy and always full with cruise, cargo and containers ships. Seaplanes also use it for taking off and landing.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I prefer a busy active harbour over one that resembles a resort. It's adds to the vibrancy of a city.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

La la land

Summer Nights by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Toronto:










Looking north from 25 The Esplanade, image by Urban Toronto Forum contributor mburrrrr
http://urbantoronto.ca/news/2018/08/photo-day-north-through-core


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Went to a cinema here in Toronto today, and looked out the same window I did 13 years ago. 
2005:












Now the area between the cinema and the central business core has really bulked out:













University Avenue:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Toronto taken from Etobicoke









Courtesy of tstormers


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hongcouver

DSC06612 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

VanHong

DSC06611 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Yellow Fever said:


> Hongcouver
> 
> DSC06612 by Hung Lam, on Flickr




Nice!


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000 (May 17, 2016)

Yellow Fever said:


> VanHong
> 
> DSC06611 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


I don't get it.Why is Vancouver compared to Hong Kong?They don't look anything alike


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People call Vancouver VanHong or Hongcouver is not because of the 2 cities look alike but rather is because of there are many Hong Kong people live in Vancouver. In the suburb of Richmond, over 70 % of the pop are Chinese.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Photos of downtown Toronto that I took yesterday from the Toronto Islands:





















































This is what it looked like 13 years ago; I took this in 2005:


















a postcard from 1950 showing a family enjoying a picnic on the Islands:










http://www.apotis4stis5.com/vintage/21524-toronto-1950


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Toronto from Etobicoke's Humber Bay Shores


















Courtesy of 67Cup


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Western edge of downtown Winnipeg








https://www.instagram.com/p/Bn9veSxnrMm/?taken-by=khammyp


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ Nice! Just got back from there.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Is the yellow crane the new Inuit Museum? I have to add that Winnipeg punches above its weight culturally. Despite only being the 4th largest city in the West it's arguably the West's cultural capital.

- The Forks
- The Canadian Museum of Human Rights
- Aboriginal People's Television Network
- CityTV
- Winnipeg Art Gallery
- Winnipeg Symphony Orchestra
- Royal Winnipeg Ballet
- Jets, Bombers, Goldeyes
- a slew of festivals, smaller museums, theatres, bands

One would expect Vancouver, 3 times bigger, to match/exceed what exists in Winnipeg but it doesn't.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ I'm not sure about that... I only had a full day to go around and take some photos of my favourite buildings so I didn't hit everything unfortunately.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vanfever

DSC06038 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Please ignore that Yellow Fever

Sailing Without Wind by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Yellcouver

Downtown Vancouver with Mt. Baker by james c. (vancouver bc), on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Halifax, NS*


Source


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Bottom Of Main by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Our local member Jasonzed sent his drone up to get a fantastic 360 degree view of Toronto!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello from sunny Vancouver! by Peggy Reimchen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Saskatoon

DJI_0460 by 徐霆, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Vancouver*









Source


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Calgary*

Night by msamiullah, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Montreal*


Borned and Raised by @Dja_photographie, on Instagram


All the roads lead to Montreal by @Dja_photographie, on Instagram


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Halifax*

Over 11,000 passengers from 5 cruise ships in Halifax harbour. Photo by the Canadian Navy.









https://twitter.com/RCN_MARLANT/status/1049738303317131265


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ So many cruise ships. 

Halifax looks like a bigger New Westminster in Metro Vancouver.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Timothy chow, on Flickr

Metrotown skyline on the right, Brentwood cluster in the middle and Vancouver skyline in the far left.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Metrotown, BUNABY


IMG_1085 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ So many cruise ships.
> 
> Halifax looks like a bigger New Westminster in Metro Vancouver.


Halifax gets a surprisingly large volume of cruise ship visitors. There were 292,722 from 173 ships in 2017.


https://www.cruisehalifax.ca/our-visitors/statistics/


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Toronto, Ontario*


018 -1crpvib1stpffwlcon by citatus, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

isaidso said:


> Halifax gets a surprisingly large volume of cruise ship visitors. There were 292,722 from 173 ships in 2017.


By comparison, Vancouver will have 895,000 visitors from 241 ships by the end of 2018.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

False Creek Reflections by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Metrotown Burnaby


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kelowna, BC (metro pop 200,000 approx.)

Kelowna Skyline by Blago Jr Hristovski, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver At First Light by Conrad Olson, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

New Westminster, a tiny city in metro Vancouver.

IMG_1766 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Brentwood, Burnaby

Burnaby by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hongcouver

Vancouver Skyline by Joe Villamil, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Surrey's (a suburb city of Vancouver) growing skyline.

Surrey Skyline by Ian, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

New Westminster, BC

IMG_4887 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I have renamed Hongcouver to Chincouver

Waves of Fog &#55356;&#57098; Vancouver, BC by SeaSide Signs ~ Vancouver, Canada, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Hongcouver or Vanckong


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, Vancouver was called Hongcouver or Vanckong is because the Chinese immigrants back in those days were mostly from HK, but it has been changed since the last 10 - 15 years that most Chinese new comers are from the mainland nowaday.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

CN Tower, Toronto by jenn chan, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Niagara Falls, ON*


Niagara falls from the American side in Autumn by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ I think I enjoy the water falls more than the skyline. 

The Falls is simply magnificent.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Gorgeous sunrise in Toronto:










https://www.reddit.com/r/toronto/comments/a6bhjr/the_last_time_we_saw_the_sun_oc/


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Taller said:


> Gorgeous sunrise in Toronto


sunset


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ He works night shift.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Despite being significantly smaller I might like Edmonton's skyline better than Calgary's. It's aesthetically very pleasing with the river, bridge, and new tallest perched on top of the hill.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats the advantage of being on the high ground, at street level there is no contest and Calgary wins hands down but at a distance Edmonton looks nice even with only a handful of towers.


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

Edmonton Blue Hour by Judi Gale, on Flickr


----------

